
Crypto is coming: get ready to spend Facebook’s money - ishikawa
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2019/jun/16/facebook-cryptocurrency-get-ready-to-spend-money
======
RealityVoid
I think the hype around libra is undeserving. I don't even think Facebook will
throw their weight on it, it's probably just a thing they do.

------
il
This is old (Jun 16). Facebook has already revealed the details.

